

Ask HN: What can a nerd do with fiber connection? - bolhoso

I was wondering what would a nerd/hacker do with a 50mbps bandwidth? I'm accepting answers from "participate in a DoS" to "create a bandwidth-hog gadget".
======
JoachimSchipper
Have an unpleasant encounter with the sharp end of a "fair use" restriction,
it looks like. ;-)

Really, though, 50Mbps is not uniquely much - outfits like 100tb.com have been
selling "lots of bandwidth" for a long time. This sharply limits the number of
unexplored options you'll have.

That said, there are always open-source projects looking for additional
mirrors.

------
anigbrowl
Well, you could do some serious analytics by being subscribed to tens of
thousands of RSS feeds, or random searching for strings in news stories or
comments to identify origin points more effectively.

~~~
bolhoso
That's cool, that would gather lots of significant data to build dictionaries,
play with hadoop, etc.

------
filvdg
I have 60 megabit for about 40 euro/month cable, it did not change anything
except choosing 1080p when possible on youtube ... you get used to it ...

------
bolhoso
Another thing came to mind: building a proxy server in a SaaS model.
Dangerous, but could be u$eful.

------
thesmileyone
Porn, obviously. Thought 50mbps is a bit slow for fibre?

~~~
bolhoso
Haha. Despite being slow, it's the best price/bandwidth relation we have in
.br.

Check it out (US$ 1,00 = R$2,00) 100mbps (cable) for US$200:
<http://bit.ly/fioh8k> 50mbps (fiber) for US$25: <http://www.livetim.com.br/>

~~~
ohashi
Makes me miss Europe. I had this in Sweden for ~40/month
<http://www.speedtest.net/result/595054175.png>

~~~
thesmileyone
I am in the UK and pay more than that for 4mbit down and 1mbit up. Dont really
need anymore if I am totally honest, except for downloading distros.

